# Did I do ok?



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I got tired of trying to track down hardware cloth that would work for making bin cages for my mice so I ordered 1 like this:

http://www.petco.com/product/113071/WAR ... esHabitats

One was all they had lol and two like this:

Ok was going to show you but they remove them when sold out ug. Its basically the same only the platform is bigger and it has a ramp/slide like thing instead of the tunnel for getting on the platform. Those I got at Petsmart, they only had the three. I got 7 more like these at petco, ordered online. I just could not find anything else I liked.

In two I got (the 3 from petsmart arrived today) I have 3 females each. In the other I have not chosen whom to put in it yet.

In cage one I have Mystery, she is a pink eyed dirty or off white. I am not familiar with the white colors so I can not begin to hazard a guess. She has hopefully been bred by what I think is a PE RY. With her are a blue angora tan (a female with a fair coat yeah!) just weaned, her name is Burma's Lady, then there is a Lilac, I think, named Love's Hope, also just weaned. In the other cage I have a Dove? tan named Satin, just weaned, a black self named Midnight Dream, hopefully bred by a lilac satin, and black tan named Midnight Sonnet possibly bred to a blue tan.

Once the other cages arrive I will use one to house my blue agouti angora buck, one for my RY buck, one for my sooty yellow buck, I would have one for a tan buck but I don't really like the looks of any I have right now so I am watching for a keeper since tan is all over my lines. Soon I will start selectively breeding for good color, fur and watnot.

But are the cages ok? They can not get out of them.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

they have some bars that are not spaced evenly, and mice can get out. I have had bad experiences with them.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

All the ones I have are spaced evenly. Perhaps you got a bad batch? They are very spacy and if I have to I can get screen like you put on windows to add to the bars or something. I have some pics to share


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I had crittertrail brand? Or something like that. And they were just no good. But that one looks fine.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

We use rat cages over here that are three times this size! Nice to see mice in a barred cage though rather than a tank. Actually, you could remove that small plastic shelf (the vertical tunnel attached probably won`t get used much as mice prefer barred ladders or ramps) and put a full shelf across the centre (above your wheel) to give them another floor? If you find a flat piece of plastic, or a barred shelf from another cage (this has to be covered over with something like a spare bit of lino flooring or thick newspaper to cover the bars), all you need to do is cable tie it to the bars in each corner of the cage to secure it and leave a gap at one corner for ladders to run down to the floor!

Hang your wheel on the lowest bar (near the floor) and measure a little bit above the wheel. This is the height you could then place your second floor!  It makes the cage bigger.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried to put the wheels lower but then they would not turn. They seem ok with with them so far  And the wheels are fairly quiet so we slept well. The rest of my cages should arrive sometime today and I can not wait!


----------

